# Vou te fazer uma pregunta... +...



## aufan

Hi.  I was wondering if I could get a little help.  I'm just beginning to learn Portuguese.  I'm getting stuck on a couple of phrases.  I've looked elsewhere w/ no luck.  

vou ti fazer uma per gunta.  voce e cazado?

Descupi por nao ti responde a mensagem omtem.  

----

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Roi Marphille

aufan said:
			
		

> Hi. I was wondering if I could get a little help. I'm just beginning to learn Portuguese. I'm getting stuck on a couple of phrases. I've looked elsewhere w/ no luck.
> 
> vou ti fazer uma pergunta. voce e cazado?
> I am going to ask you something. Are you married?
> 
> Descupi por nao ti responde a mensagem omtem.
> Excuse me because I didn't answer your message yesterday.
> 
> ----
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Hi,
answers above.


----------



## Vanda

Just to let you know... probably, you haven't found the Pt words because they are not correctly written. 
Anyway, you can count on us here.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Vanda said:
			
		

> Just to let you know... probably, you haven't found the Pt words because they are not correctly written.
> Anyway, you can count on us here.


yep...there was something odd here


----------



## Vanda

but you've got it pretty good, Roi.


----------



## Outsider

Here are the sentences in proper spelling:

_Vou te fazer uma pergunta. Você é casado?
Desculpe por não te responder à mensagem ontem._


----------



## Márcio Osório

Or "I am sorry I didn't reply to your msg yesterday" or any variant thereof. I thought yet of "Sorry I failed to reply to your yesterday's msg" or "I failed to ... your msg yesterday".

Note: The Portuguese needs some serious refurbishing.


----------



## aufan

Thanks for everyone's help.  I was translating text messages that I was getting.  Maybe that's why the grammar wasn't so good.


----------



## aufan

Ola,

One more question about this.  Are there a lot of different Portuguese dialects, and maybe my friend is drawing from one of the less common ones.  I've been able to find a lot of info w/ books and the internet, but a lot of the words/ phrases I can't translate.  For example......

por que nau falou mais comigo, si voce tiver algua coiza contra voce podifalar.

From that I can pick out - why said more with me, itself you will have   against you to 

Obrigado


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Aufan,

Please don't use a machine translator..it will drive you nuts.



> por que nau falou mais comigo, si voce tiver algua coiza contra voce podifalar.


 Why didn't you speak with me any more? If you have something against [me] you can say so.


----------



## luis masci

Something that always puzzled me about Brazilian Portuguese is the mixture between 2nd and 3rd singular person  :



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Here are the sentences in proper spelling:
> 
> _Vou te fazer uma pergunta. Você é casado?_
> _Desculpe por não te responder à mensagem ontem._


 
​


----------



## aufan

Thanks guys,

I've been realizing that about the electronic translators.  I just didn't want to have to come to the boards everytime I got a text message.  Everyone here has been real friendly though.


----------



## irisheyes0583

I think:

por que nau falou mais comigo, si voce tiver algua coiza contra voce podifalar.
=
Por que não falou mais comigo, si você tiver alguma coisa contra, você pode falar


----------



## Vanda

Just a detail. Probably the person was in a hurry and didn't check the sentence.


> si *voce* tiver algua coiza contra *voce *podifalar


cuchu has already put it the right way:


> If you have something against [me] you can say so.


You're not going to say to someone:  if *you* have something against *you.*


----------



## cecyfernandes

aufan said:
			
		

> Hi. I was wondering if I could get a little help. I'm just beginning to learn Portuguese. I'm getting stuck on a couple of phrases. I've looked elsewhere w/ no luck.
> 
> vou ti fazer uma per gunta. voce e cazado?
> Right / Certo - Vou lhe fazer uma pergunta, você é casado?
> 
> Descupi por nao ti responde a mensagem omtem.
> Right - Certo - Desculpe-me não responder a sua mensagem intem.
> 
> ----
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


 A frase certa é:
, você é casado?


----------



## Vanda

Luis masci


> Something that always puzzled me about Brazilian Portuguese is the mixture between 2nd and 3rd singular person  :


 
There's already a thread about this mess. In spoken language we don't follow a specific rule. It's a matter of usage. Some sentences were consagrated by the usage rather than the general way we prefer the pronoun: either tu or você. For example, I live in a place where the general use is você, but there's no way we are going to say sentences like those:
'vou lhe te ligar mais tarde', or "eu o te amo' (unless we imitate Adriana Calcanhoto "eu te amo você' in her song) and some other sentences. Just remember to use a unique pronoun in formal written : tu or você.


----------



## Outsider

aufan said:
			
		

> por que nau falou mais comigo, si voce tiver algua coiza contra voce podifalar.


The reason why you're having trouble understanding those sentences is that your friend is using nonstandard spelling. You know, like young people like to do on the Net. But there's nothing unusual about his Portuguese.

_Por que não falou mais comigo? Se você tiver alguma coisa contra, você pode falar._
Why haven't you spoken to me anymore? If you have anything against it, you can tell me.



			
				luis masci said:
			
		

> Something that always puzzled me about Brazilian Portuguese is the mixture between 2nd and 3rd singular person


Luis, no es muy diferente de cuando los argentinos dicen "Vos eres simpático".


----------



## luis masci

Outsider said:
			
		

> Luis, no es muy diferente de cuando los argentinos dicen "Vos eres simpático".


mmm...No Outsider, en el voseo el "vos" equivale al "tu": Por lo tanto "vos eres" (aunque muy dificilmente un argentino hable así)sería usando la 2da persona del singular para ambas palabras.
Para "vou te fazer uma pergunta pra vocé" nosotros diríamos:
"voy hacerle una pregunta a usted" (formal)
"voy hacerte una pregunta a vos" (informal)
Nunca mesclando 2da  y 3ra persona, por eso me llama la atención.  
​


----------



## Outsider

Fíjese aquí.


----------



## luis masci

Si Outsider lo que "Like an angel" dice es correcto, en Santiago del Estero suelen decir "vos sabes" en lugar de "vos sabés"(aunque no creo al extremo de decir "vos eres") como en el resto de Argentina, pero de nuevo te digo (y te estoy tuteando) que siempre sigue siendo 2da persona del singular.
Saludos


----------



## Outsider

Bueno, en ese sentido, _você_ y _tu_ también son 2.ª persona del singular, en portugués...


----------



## luis masci

Bueno Outsider, creo que ahí está el meollo del asunto....
Para mí "vocé" es 3ra persona ya que al igual de nuestro "usted" nació como abreviación de "a su merced", si no estoy equivocado.


----------



## Outsider

Espero que não se importe que eu lhe responda em português. Afinal, estamos no fórum de língua portuguesa, e é mais cómodo para mim. Se não entender alguma coisa, diga.

Compreendo o que me está a dizer. Quer o _usted_ quer o _você_ derivam de expressões na 3.ª pessoa do singular, e são usados com verbos conjugados na 3.ª pessoa do singular. Esta é a perspectiva morfológica, baseada nas conjugações. 

Mas, do ponto de vista semântico, _usted_ e _você_ querem dizer "tu". Um tu mais formal, ou uma variante de "tu" preferida em certas regiões, mas em qualquer caso um "tu". Neste sentido, podemos dizer que são pronomes pessoais da 2.ª pessoa do singular, e que as respectivas conjugações são também da 2.ª pessoa do singular (ao menos em parte, já que são compartilhadas com os pronomes _ele/él_ e _ela/ella_).

O problema de frases como _"Vou te fazer uma pergunta. Você é casado?"_ não é tanto que misturem a 2.ª pessoa com a 3.ª (de acordo com a definição semântica, tanto _você_ como _tu_ são 2as. pessoas do singular), mas que misturam um determinado pronome de tratamento, _você_, com verbos e pronomes correspondentes a outro pronome de tratamento, _tu_. Ora, pelo que dizem a Like an Angel e a Rayines, também alguns argentinos misturam o pronome de tratamento _vos_ com conjugações do _tú_, e alguns uruguaios misturam o pronome de tratamento _tú_ com conjugações do _vos_. Sendo assim, parece-me que é um fenómeno essencialmente idêntico ao que se passa em português.

Note também que, morfologicamente, o _vos_ não deriva da 2.ª pessoa do singular, mas da 2.ª pessoa do _plural_.


----------



## luis masci

Obrigado Outsider pela resposta. Não se preocupe eu podo compreender perfeitamente o portugués escrito, embora eu fale mais bem um “portunhol”. 
Acho que o primeiro é definir se “você/vocês” são 2da ou 3ra persona e se “vos” (embora derivando como vc bem disse do plural “vosotros”) é 2da persona pra mí só do singular. Ao menos nós o usamos só pra singular ya que o plural de “vos” é sempre “ustedes” (formal e informal).
De qualquer maneira eu compreendo o que vc quer dizer. O “você” é usado (principalmente em Brasil) pra trato informal. A diferença é que para nós  o “usted” é sempre formal e por tanto sempre em 3ra persona.


----------

